# Opinion or experience on cropping ears



## Micha. (Jun 11, 2013)

So I just got a puppy. He just turned 12 weeks. I've been researching the pros and cons about having his ears cropped. I have never cropped any of my dogs ears so I just wanted to see what your opinions were. I love the look but I know that sometimes the ears make them look "scary" and i don't want people to judge my puppy even more. And I also just cant imagine the pain he will feel  I know he would look even more handsome but would it be very selfish of me to do it? Is it very painful? Or is it really a simple procedure? I keep reading both. Also if you have experience with this, how much did you have to pay for the procedure? The nearest vet i could find was in Fillmore and charged $300, is that a good price? Is that usually what it cost? That is beyond more than what my pup cost lol. Do you recommend any in southern California?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There are tons of threads on this. Whatever you feel comfortable with. It's a personal preference. I don't think mutts should be cropped. IMO if you don't know your dog is a specific breed then to me it's a dog and my as well be a dog . Do you know the bloodlines of your dog? I don't know your dogs history when i made the prior comment just speaking in general.

Find a vet and ask for samples. Figure out which crop you want. The sooner the better. It's not allowed in my state after 4 months.

Some people think it makes a dog look scary and that's ignorant. Some feel it makes their heads look more pronounced and regal. I like a natural ear. It really is your decision. But own it if you decide to crop. You will have enough judgement from asshats owning an APBT already the cropping adds a whole other dimension. Not saying thy to deter you it's jut reality. Got put your big girl (or boy) panties on already with some comments from strangers, you know what I mean?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

